# Fromm for an adult?



## dc9137 (May 12, 2017)

My pup is almost 12 months and I am going to switch him to adult food. I tried the Fromm's LB Puppy when he was young but it gave him loose stool and I switched him to Diamond Naturals LB Puppy. He's done well on it. Should I assume the adult Fromm would have the same effect? I'd like to feed him a decent kibble in the ~$50 range for the large bag. Thanks!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Try Fromm 4 Star. It’s a better food. Loose stool could be a reaction to chicken. Try Whitefish and potato and salmon a la veg. If he still has loose stool, try adding pumpkin, probiotic and feeding a little less.


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

Could have just been the transition... my pup struggled transitioning to the fromm LBP but once he finally got used to it he loves it and his stools are solid. hes 7.5 months now... just be patient. the fromm is an excellent food.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I would start with Fromm's "regular" Four Star (not the grain-free), as it's less rich (and likely an easier transition) than the grain-free Four Star. The Chicken-a-la-Veg might be a fairly easy transition from chicken-based Diamond, but the fish-based ones are also very easily tolerated by many dogs. 

However, Fromm Four Star costs more than $50/bag (at least at my store..) -- I think the grain-in "regular" ones are just under $60. The grain-free Four Star is around $70 lately. Prices went up this year. Fromm Gold Large Breed Adult is about $50/bag.

I would stay away from the Four Star Pork & Applesauce with a tender-tummied dog. That one seems to set off some dogs' tummies, even when they otherwise do well on Fromm products.

Once you get them eating regular (with grain) Four Star, you can rotate into the grain-free ones too. The Hasen Duckenpfeffer is like candy to my dogs -- they LOVE that one.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

If they have loose stools on chicken I won’t use it, because it could be an allergy or a reaction. Dogs are overexposed to chicken. All puppy foods I looked at include chicken protein.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Magwart --Max had issue with the four star Fromm pork and applesauce-two year’s back. I don’t know if it was a stomach bug or what but I do stay away from the fromm 4 Star pork and applesauce. It was the only time he ever had tummy issues. Our chihuahua was fine with the pork and applesauce. I still just stay away from it. 

Have no complaints about Fromm though and sure do trust the company. Great food!


----------



## dc9137 (May 12, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. Based on local availability I'm debating on these 3 choices.

Fromm's Four Star Salmon Tunalini
Fromm's Four Star Duck and Sweet Potato
Acana Heritage Freshwater Fish

The 2 fish have higher protein. Acana has higher fiber. I think the calcium phosphorus ratio's are OK on all 3?

Any opinion's or thoughts between the three?


----------

